# IHLE'S Paste????



## shannon0218

Ok, so dd has something called Jaqueman's dermatitis. Started out like a normal diaper rash, it was getting bad so we went to the doctor who gave her a steroid/cortisone cream combo. 2 weeks later, still bad and then she had bleeding areas on her labia so I went to the walkin clinic. The doctor there tells me it's from her cloth diapers (yeah, right) and gives me a heavy duty cortisone cream.
My instincts told me not to use it, but she was so itchy I did anyway. Now, 10 days later she has 4 fairly large ulcers on her labia. Family doctor got her into see a dermatoligist yesterday when she saw it.
Dermatologist took one look and says it's this Jaquemans' Dermatitis and says it's caused by the cortisone cream (and was probably aggravated by the 36 hours she spent in sposies while I stripped her cloth just in case)
She tells me throw out all the prescription creams and get some Ihle's Paste. I got it home and it seems it's just zinc oxide cream (although it was $6.99 for a huge tub and I've been paying $10.99 for 1/8th the size)
Anyone use this stuff?? Anyone seen this Jaqueman's dermatitis??


----------



## pugmommy7

AWWW mama, I hope she feels better soon.
Mine have had it get pretty bad- never diagnosed as such, but sounds the same.
I did lots of naked time to let it get fresh air, and frequent changes, and only wiped when she pooped. otherwise I just squirted her with plain warm water.
I think stripping the diapers can't hurt. I did that too.
I know this all probably sounds like common sense stuff, but I hope it helps anyway.








love,
jennifer


----------



## thekimballs

I can't help you with the dermatitis, but I did look up Ihle's Paste and it does have some additional stuff (a very mild antiseptic/anti-itch, and it's in a paraffin base instead of petroleum jelly. But I don't think it's magic--I DO think this particular dermatologist has seen it work well for a lot of kids and so it is worth a try.

You'll have to let us know how it works--always on the lookout for a good rash cream!


----------



## shannon0218

she didn't tout it as a miracle by any means, she more just said simple is better. She said for sure not to use sposies. It's pretty cheap stuff, I mean I got this huge tub for less than a little tub of sudacrem or desitin.
My concern now is that it's like glue, it's very thick. I'm concerned about what it will do to my cloth diapers.


----------



## our3boys

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannon0218*
She said for sure not to use sposies.

Wow!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shannon0218*
My concern now is that it's like glue, it's very thick. I'm concerned about what it will do to my cloth diapers.

Can you make some liners out of fleece to catch most of it? You just cut the fleece - no sewing. Then wash them separately.


----------



## our3boys

I forgot - if you go to the sewing store, make sure to get Micro-fleece. It will be labelled that way. The other fleeces will not let urine pass through.


----------



## shannon0218

Ok, I have some micro fleece here, I was resisting using it because I'd heard you couldn't use a second layer of fleece in a fuzzibunz, but maybe I misunderstood, I'm going to try it anyway. This is only the second rash she's ever had adn the first went away with 2 days of treatment so i haven't had to worry before about creams and my dipes. This one is going on a month and the dermatoligist said it would likely be another month before it's gone.


----------

